
Retention Science Launches With $1.3M to Help Companies Retain Customers - erin_bury
http://betakit.com/2012/07/18/retention-science-launches-with-1-3m-to-help-companies-retain-customers
======
derstang
Finally someone is going help me stop receiving terrible, mistargeted e-mails
from Old Navy!

